# Nerite snails Diatom algae



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I read somewhere online that they are better then apple snails at cleaning up diatoms...I have 2 tanks that are having a bit of an issue with diatoms..They are my newly set up tanks so I am assuming that is why? I had apple snails in these tanks but my snails didn't seem interested in the diatoms at all.._they prefer the kale and carrots...:lol:_
Anyways, I moved my 3 apple snails into my 29 gallon tank...And I am thinking about getting a few nerite snails...And was just curious if they are really better at cleaning up diatoms?


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

i cant really say which one is better, since ive never really had a mystery snail, but the nerites are seriously awesome. i have 2 in my 10 gal and clean up algae like theres no tommorow  my glass is really really clean becuase of them, even during the summer when the algae grows best. 
i dont suggest getting too many nerites though.. it would be a problem if they didnt get enough algae to clean/eat after your initial algae problems go away. they clean things up really fast too!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd say try em. So long as you dont mind having these cute things even if they dont remove them, there's no shame in trying! I love nerites. My girl keeps my heavily planted tanks spotless. 

Never have had an algae breakout, no diatoms, nothin'!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I found a new 10 gallon thrifted today.. I think I will try nerite snails..Should be going to a fishstore sometime tomorrow...
I will be getting a few plants and snails for it tomorrow I think.


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

Nerites are great! I have one in with my male crowntail Levi in his 2gal. He (the snail) scoots around all over everything and does a bang-up job. I'm considering getting more for my other bettas. 
Another good thing about nerites is that they don't have much in the way of antennae or long foots (feet?) so the betta can't chew them up much. My snail just shuts his shell against the surface he's on while Levi is harassing him and then goes along his merry way.


----------

